
Forever 23: The Rapid Rise and Sudden Disappearance of Velva Darling - samclemens
http://pictorial.jezebel.com/forever-23-the-rapid-rise-and-sudden-disappearance-of-1786330859
======
SwellJoe
"But aren't we all? Sometimes I think yes, sometimes I think no."

Egads. Her article titles were truly horrendous. Like a flapper-era Buzzfeed
(only seemingly with less actual journalism). It says she was a fan of
Mencken; I wonder if Mencken was a fan of her?

Anyway, she seems kinda awesome as a person, but I don't get the impression
I'd want to read her work.

